# How much do you study?



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm going to university this week and I was just curious as to how much I should be studying. I heard that generally you should be studying 2 hours for every hour of lecture or something like that. That would mean 15 hours of lecture and 30 hours of studying, is that really an appropriate amount though? I'm curious as to how much you guys study and what your degree is so please feel free to share your lifestyle.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

My experience is in under-graduate Bachelor's degrees. 

When I was pursuing my Anthropology degree, I studied 2 hours for each lecture hour. The material was never challenging, but the studying helped everything stick forever in my head. 

When I pursued my Engineering degree, I studied 3 hours for each lecture hour. Once you get up into the higher maths and sciences, you really gotta work for it. From what I've heard, all math-related degrees are like that.

But hey, it all depends on how well you want to do, how much you actually want to understand, and how long you want the material to last in your head. Most people get by studying less than 20 hours a week in the Non-STEM degrees.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lol not enough


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

It all depends. I study for like 3 hours for one or two courses like a week and the day before. The rest are just lame powerpoints.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> I'm going to university this week and I was just curious as to how much I should be studying. I heard that generally you should be studying 2 hours for every hour of lecture or something like that. That would mean 15 hours of lecture and 30 hours of studying, is that really an appropriate amount though? I'm curious as to how much you guys study and what your degree is so please feel free to share your lifestyle.


You are going in the middle of the academical year?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Learning*

is what I do with my life

no teacher for me

I learn best

I do not require a helping hand

A lot of people have needed me
but they can't see that


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I got nothing from my BSc Hons*

I was fascinated! The electronics, mechanical, software world before, during & after university. 100% capitalism. University coaxed me by posters at school. Money. Flyers advertised just before exams to invite local heavy industry offers of apprentice. I hooked onto it. Bliss. Nothing for me after a year.
Loads of friends have done other courses after. I should, but 25 solid years of work suiting me. Backtreading for training, university requires £1,000,000... payment or '~being in study (UCAS points) or employed...~' makes me ineligible 
£5000 discount for gas, electrical courses...

what you learn, know and like.. there isn't necessarily a place for you. The world around you needs things you can't do. If we studied our favourite stuff in back-to-the-future way might be just right in 1970s or 2080...

as I see robots (flying) of all types the focus of my degree I've missed out. Department for trains, baggage handling, automation, my SQL... what do we need? A place for us. evil TV. Documentaries on science - biology, chemistry, space, physics & maths for me but I've fallen out of the.. lucky ones. OK. I got it wrong. People is priority? It was my lowest. Working closely with! Work all about lunch breaks together! I don't mind some beer, but what am I supposed to say? Addict of football teams might have kept me in a job. I should have tried that? Not bothered with my work?



Ape said:


> My experience is in under-graduate Bachelor's degrees.
> 
> When I was pursuing my Anthropology degree, I studied 2 hours for each lecture hour. The material was never challenging, but the studying helped everything stick forever in my head.
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

It depends on how difficult the classes are. For the more difficult classes, I would recommend studying at least an hour or two every other day or maybe even everyday. But for some classes, as long as I go to lecture and pay attention, I only review a few hours/day a week out from exams and do well.


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> You are going in the middle of the academical year?


Yes, the university I am going to allows me to take winter and summer semester. It's probably the largest university in my city, they even have two separate summer semesters, one that lasts 2 month and another which is 4 months. It'll probably be a bit awkward starting in January since everyone will have friends but I guess there should be other people just like me, right? By 2016 fall I should be in my second year.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Yes, the university I am going to allows me to take winter and summer semester. It's probably the largest university in my city, they even have two separate summer semesters, one that lasts 2 month and another which is 4 months. It'll probably be a bit awkward starting in January since everyone will have friends but I guess there should be other people just like me, right? By 2016 fall I should be in my second year.


Ok and how come you start now?
Did highschool not finish half a year ago?


----------



## Veryweirdguy (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know if I'm the only one in this case but I've always had very good / good grades at school or university without studying .

For example, I learn 60/70 pages (that I didn't read before) in 1 day and I succeed in exams. LOL

ps: excuse-me for my english


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> Ok and how come you start now?
> Did highschool not finish half a year ago?


After I finished high school I worked for a little while, wasn't sure what I wanted to study. I really did want to start school in the beginning of the year and I felt bad for not going but I guess starting now isn't the end of the world. I feel a bit more prepared now compared to before.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

when I was in school, I usually studied for a half-hour for a few days before the exam took place. maybe a week if I knew it was going to be a much tougher exam. I did alright with that plan, much better than trying to cram overnight.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Barely at all, lol. Admittedly I'm in high school but the recommendation states that I should be studying for at least 1.5 hours/night.

That ain't happening, hon.

Not that it really matters. I usually get decent enough grades even without studying anyway. I got 94% on my psychology final this year and I didn't study. I passed all of other subjects with minimal effort too. Sure, I got a terrible result on my legal studies exam, but so did everybody else. I still got a better result than somebody who actually studied. Plus I got like 60-something percent on my biology exam without doing any of the practical work (because anxiety) and not really paying all that much attention to the teacher.

I almost feel like the ability to study every day for hours at a time is some kind of sorcery. I've never done it. It's torture lmao. Everything that's NOT the content becomes interesting. Geeeee. That sure is one fascinating wall.

It's almost humorous in a way. I don't need to really put much effort into school, yet I'm still dumb af. Nice.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> After I finished high school I worked for a little while, wasn't sure what I wanted to study. I really did want to start school in the beginning of the year and I felt bad for not going but I guess starting now isn't the end of the world. I feel a bit more prepared now compared to before.


I see.

I keep finding it amazing you can just start in the "middle" of the year.
Here you would have problems because you would miss some of the basics learned during the first part of the year!
But I guess it depends on the courses and so on.
Good luck with the studies!
What are you going to study ?


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> I see.
> 
> I keep finding it amazing you can just start in the "middle" of the year.
> Here you would have problems because you would miss some of the basics learned during the first part of the year!
> ...


Hoping to transfer into a different university next year and pursue a major in Economics. Current university doesn't offer it so hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When I was in school I studied my *** off. I would do school work Monday-Friday from 8-5 everyday. I had to study more (weekends) in college. I didn't have much else so school was all I had.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Hoping to transfer into a different university next year and pursue a major in Economics. Current university doesn't offer it so hopefully everything goes well.


So you are just going to try some courses now?
I mean: you can not really use them for your new major? or?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Depends on the class. If it is useful information that I will need in the future, whether it be for my desired career or another class, I study to remember. If it's a pointless elective or something I won't need I study for the grade and to forget right after.


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> So you are just going to try some courses now?
> I mean: you can not really use them for your new major? or?


Every course I have chosen will most likely transfer to my next university. So in theory as long as I don't get below C- in any of my courses then I should be able to start second year next year right away.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Every course I have chosen will most likely transfer to my next university. So in theory as long as I don't get below C- in any of my courses then I should be able to start second year next year right away.


Ah that is good.

But you will start in the second year? What about the courses from the first semester?


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> Ah that is good.
> 
> But you will start in the second year? What about the courses from the first semester?


Almost all courses will already be completed since the ones from the first university count as them. I might have to take one introductory course to university but that is probably the only course.


----------



## laceonlace (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone learns differently. I'm lucky enough that the material usually sticks with me after the lecture and maybe a quick run-through of the notes. I try to pay close attention during class and take thorough notes, because re-learning is quicker than learning. 

I know very few people who actually spend 2-3 hours per 1 hour of lecture studying. Plus, every major is different. I am an English literature major, so I spend several hours doing reading and writing. My boyfriend is a computer science major, so he spends all his time doing computer programs. 

I think the term "studying" in the ways that I'm using the term should be replaced with "homework." I don't ever just sit down and review my notes exclusively, but I integrate the lectures and notes into the assignments, projects and essays. The lectures and notes come in handy when it's time to sit down and get homework done.

You'll into your own groove as you progress through your term! 

Best wishes!


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Almost all courses will already be completed since the ones from the first university count as them. I might have to take one introductory course to university but that is probably the only course.


But you are still credits behind, no?

I mean: a full "year" at a university is 2 semesters normally? 
So you are now starting the "second" semester? So what about the other half?

(I mean: you need X studypoints to pass a year, but you are now only doing half, not?)


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> But you are still credits behind, no?
> 
> I mean: a full "year" at a university is 2 semesters normally?
> So you are now starting the "second" semester? So what about the other half?
> ...


I will take that half during the summer.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> I will take that half during the summer.


You mean during the "summerbreak" , so you can take classes then as well?

I think the system is different than here.

Here it is like this:
start academical year in september 
end academical year in june

Divided in 2 semesters: September to December (first)
and second from February to June.

So you should start in September. If you do not take the first, you can sometimes start in the second, but you can not take the first semester during summerholidays.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Too ****ing much. So many sleepless nights are spent studying (especially math and history).

Yet I still have ****ty grades.

Cool cool.


----------



## Genevievee (Jan 7, 2016)

I used to study 6 hours a day before i was depressed , now if i get 2 hours in i die from exhaustion .


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> You mean during the "summerbreak" , so you can take classes then as well?
> 
> I think the system is different than here.
> 
> ...


For me it is start in September and finish in December. Then start in January and finish in April. After that there are two separate paths, start in May and end in June or start in May and end in August. There is also one for starting in July and ending in August but I won't be considering that as an option. I am most likely going to do 6 credits this semester and then 4 credits during the May to June semester.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

When I went to school I never studied. It wasnt really something that crossed my mind. I was just trying to stay alive.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> For me it is start in September and finish in December. Then start in January and finish in April. After that there are two separate paths, start in May and end in June or start in May and end in August. There is also one for starting in July and ending in August but I won't be considering that as an option. I am most likely going to do 6 credits this semester and then 4 credits during the May to June semester.


Ah I see. So more options for you!
Thats good.

so 10 credits? How many credits should you do to "finish 1 academical year" ?


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> Ah I see. So more options for you!
> Thats good.
> 
> so 10 credits? How many credits should you do to "finish 1 academical year" ?


Usually around 10 credits. However, the university i'm going to requires me to do an introductory course into university so I guess it is 11 for them. I'll just add that course onto my second year first semester and it'll probably be fine.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Usually around 10 credits. However, the university i'm going to requires me to do an introductory course into university so I guess it is 11 for them. I'll just add that course onto my second year first semester and it'll probably be fine.


Ah ok.

Different system than here! haha

So what do you want to study when you to the other university?


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Different system than here! haha
> 
> So what do you want to study when you to the other university?


The same program (Business Management) although I want a different major. The major I want is Economics and Management Science which is only offered at the university I am hoping to transfer into, thus the reason I am transferring in the first place.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> The same program (Business Management) although I want a different major. The major I want is Economics and Management Science which is only offered at the university I am hoping to transfer into, thus the reason I am transferring in the first place.


Aha ok.

So it is hard to be accepted? (how does it work?)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Too much.


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> Aha ok.
> 
> So it is hard to be accepted? (how does it work?)


Just apply like any other high school student and then send in transfer credits, if they are above 60% or C- then they'll most likely accept the credits, depending on how many other people are transferring. The university i'm going to isn't super popular or anything so it shouldn't be too hard to get in.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Just apply like any other high school student and then send in transfer credits, if they are above 60% or C- then they'll most likely accept the credits, depending on how many other people are transferring. The university i'm going to isn't super popular or anything so it shouldn't be too hard to get in.


Oh ok.

I know that it the USA it can be very difficult to get into certain universities, so I was thinking it might be the same in Canada.

Good that you can get in without (hopefully) any problems.


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> I know that it the USA it can be very difficult to get into certain universities, so I was thinking it might be the same in Canada.
> 
> Good that you can get in without (hopefully) any problems.


Canadian universities are a lot different from American ones. Prestige is a huge factor when it comes to choosing American universities, I also hear that a degree can differ from university to university. All Canadian universities are accredited to give a same degree and while there is still some prestige involved it isn't nearly as important as it is in America. There are however, still some universities that are hard to get into although i'm applying to a fairly middle-class university.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Canadian universities are a lot different from American ones. Prestige is a huge factor when it comes to choosing American universities, I also hear that a degree can differ from university to university. All Canadian universities are accredited to give a same degree and while there is still some prestige involved it isn't nearly as important as it is in America. There are however, still some universities that are hard to get into although i'm applying to a fairly middle-class university.


I see.
Seems to be a better system.

What are the high class universities in Canada than? The "famous" one that are hard to get in?


----------



## Artnot (Dec 25, 2015)

Several hours everyday since the beginning of the year.


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> I see.
> Seems to be a better system.
> 
> What are the high class universities in Canada than? The "famous" one that are hard to get in?


I think most universities have certain programs that are better then others, for example the University of Toronto has probably the best science programs, however York University is much better in the social sciences and humanities department. Every university has their own niche I suppose. Also, almost all universities offer co-op which is probably the most important thing to have. So, to answer the question about which university it is hard to get into, it depends on the university itself and the program you are taking.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> I think most universities have certain programs that are better then others, for example the University of Toronto has probably the best science programs, however York University is much better in the social sciences and humanities department. Every university has their own niche I suppose. Also, almost all universities offer co-op which is probably the most important thing to have. So, to answer the question about which university it is hard to get into, it depends on the university itself and the program you are taking.


Ah ok.

What do you mean with co-op ?


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> What do you mean with co-op ?


Co-op means getting a job in university. You graduate in 5 years instead of 4 but they give you one year (two semesters) in order to work an actual job related to your major. Obviously you still have to apply to the jobs but the program is set up and employers are looking for co-op students. You do one semester of work in second year and one in third. I'm not sure if I want to do co-op though, I might try doing summer internships if I can because that way i'll graduate in 4 years with experience.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Co-op means getting a job in university. You graduate in 5 years instead of 4 but they give you one year (two semesters) in order to work an actual job related to your major. Obviously you still have to apply to the jobs but the program is set up and employers are looking for co-op students. You do one semester of work in second year and one in third. I'm not sure if I want to do co-op though, I might try doing summer internships if I can because that way i'll graduate in 4 years with experience.


oh ok. I did not know that.

But after 4 years (or 5 with the co-op) do you have a bachelor or master degree then?


----------



## Shock (Sep 8, 2015)

binckie said:


> oh ok. I did not know that.
> 
> But after 4 years (or 5 with the co-op) do you have a bachelor or master degree then?


Yes, I will have a bachelor's degree.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Shock said:


> Yes, I will have a bachelor's degree.


Ah ok!
Good luck with the studies!


----------

